# Honda GC190 no start



## cheiron (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey,
Honda GC190 no start.
Unit has been sitting for 2 years. Drained old gas, cleaned the carb. No go.
New plug gapped to 0.030in. Still nothing. Spark seems good. Poured a dab of gas into combustion chamber.. Still won't "talk to me" AT ALL. 
Removed valve cover and checked the valves.. within specs and nothing sticking or hanging up. Timing belt and cam looks good. Took a peak at the coil.. air gap in specs. 1ohm on the primary but only 8.4k/ohm on secondary where manual calls for 10.6-12.8k/ohm. Bad coil ? 
Haven't removed the flywheel yet to check for sheared key and when looking at the magnets, they move under the coil when the piston is about 3/8in PAST the TDC. Are these that much retarded ? Any ideas suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank You.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Are you sure the valves are moving ? there is a known issue if that engine sits for a period of time the intake valve will gum up and not move it either sticks open or sticks closed or in between. if you have spark skip the whole pulling flywheel etc i doubt the key is sheared and thats about right for tdc also the acr (auto compression release) could be not working and holding the valve open.


----------

